

X-Wing: book your seat. - showwebgl
https://sketchfab.com/show/uhuZnTJCksW96EYFa92KVZhMY2b

======
melkisch
The background is great. Can I upload my own background together with my 3d
objects?

~~~
showwebgl
Not yet, but hopefully soon :)

